# Dgg is a fag



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## SheriV (Jul 4, 2015)

Did he send back your underwear and complain it wasn't swampy enough?


----------



## charley (Jul 4, 2015)

..  DGG makes me think of better times here in AG...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Tesla (Jul 4, 2015)

> [h=2]Dgg is a fag[/h]



Thanks Capt'n Obvious!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 4, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Thanks Capt'n Obvious!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 4, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


>


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## SheriV (Jul 6, 2015)

Smh


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## ROID (Jul 10, 2015)

I thought we were all fag?


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 10, 2015)

So this isn't a gay steroid forum?????


----------



## secdrl (Jul 10, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> I missed all 5 gifs you used to post.




lmao. He only uses (5) of them. I was hoping after his 24 month banishment to the gulags that he'd have some new material upon return.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 10, 2015)

secdrl said:


> lmao. He only uses (5) of them. I was hoping after his 24 month banishment to the gulags that he'd have some new material upon return.





.....    another old timer that used to roam AG..........[when it was hot here]..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 10, 2015)

Chuck quit being a FAG .  RDRSE  IS BACK ...For a while until the head jew comes at me bro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or until next week


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2015)

Dark Geared God said:


> Chuck quit being a FAG .  RDRSE  IS BACK ...For a while until the head jew comes at me bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The RDRSE? You and that miniature homo Big Ben? LOL!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 10, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> The RDRSE? You and that miniature homo Big Ben? LOL!


You underestimate us .
There was talks of reunification....But no coffee was served..you'er powers are weak old man..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 10, 2015)

Ben did exactly what i thought he would be a willing Patsy and he didn't even know it..Priceless Everything unfolded exactly as i had for seen


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 10, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> The RDRSE? You and that miniature homo Big Ben? LOL!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## secdrl (Jan 1, 2018)

Dark Geared God said:


>





I see you're still FRAIL AF. Customs must be cracking down on those Aussie gearz.


----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2018)

..Hey Sec.. what's up bro.. ??      long time no see....   ...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 1, 2018)

charley said:


> ..Hey Sec.. what's up bro.. ??      long time no see....   ...



Not too much, my friend. Been overseas for the last couple of years doing contract and consulting work now that I?m out. Great money, but I missed being back home and seeing friends and family. No computer usage at all while away to maintain security( only authorized platforms. Been pretty disconnected from the world. What?s been good with you retardz?


----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2018)

..you're not missing much...    I'm hating on trump...  prince is defending trumpy..      ..


https://www.gofundme.com/funeral-cos...ly-joseph-doss​    some info about KOS...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2018)

secdrl said:


> Not too much, my friend. Been overseas for the last couple of years doing contract and consulting work now that I?m out. Great money, but I missed being back home and seeing friends and family. No computer usage at all while away to maintain security( only authorized platforms. Been pretty disconnected from the world. What?s been good with you retardz?



Welcome back nigglet


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2018)

charley said:


> ..you're not missing much...    I'm hating on trump...  prince is defending trumpy..      ..
> 
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/funeral-cos...ly-joseph-doss​    some info about KOS...


----------



## secdrl (Apr 26, 2018)

Damn - I'm just now getting around to seeing this. RIP.


----------



## secdrl (Apr 26, 2018)

theCaptn' said:


> Welcome back nigglet
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## secdrl (Apr 26, 2018)

prince said:


>




magggaaaaa!!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 27, 2018)

secdrl said:


> magggaaaaa!!!!



Welcome back !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 28, 2018)

secdrl said:


> Damn - I'm just now getting around to seeing this. RIP.


sad right, guy had a terrible life and things never seemed to get better for him.  getting back home is amazing right, I remember the feeling of getting back home, seeing all the nonners walking around and not appreciating everything that is available to enjoy in life


----------

